# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Uv Box Controller - Τι του λειπει ακομα?

## herctrap

Πριν ξεκινησω το pcb 

πειτε μου τι ξεχασα

το T1 ειναι η θεμροκρασια απο τον θαλαμο τον ηλεκτρονικων - ballast etc, το fan οδηγητε με PWM συμφωνα με αυτη την θερμοκρασια (0,5Α max)

το T2 ειναι η θερμοκρασια οπου ειναι η φωτοευαισθητη (ισως πρεπει να βαλω καποια θερμοκρασια οπου να κλεινει ο θαλαμος εδω?)

το door ειναι η πορτα η οποια ανιχνευετε με ενα reed switch που δεν εχω παρει ακομα

εκτος απο το feedback στην LCD επισης μεσο του reed switch τα ρελε παιρνουν 5V 
οποτε δεν λειτουργουν οι λαμπες με την πορτα ανοιχτη ποτε

κανει save στην epprom μετα απο καθε εναρξη

και το power ειναι η εξοδος ενος 8-bit DAC -> τελεστικος (buffer) -> τελεστικος(κερδος) -> NPN

οπου μπορεις να ρυθμισεις την μεγιστη ταση με ενα τριμμερ
(μηπως οι δυο τελεστικοι πρεπει να μπουν αναποδα?)

για τα dim ballast ή τα led.

τι ξεχασα?
ή ποια κειμενα να αλλαξω?

ευχαριστω

----------


## Nemmesis

Μου αρεσεις ρε μαν... αψωγος... επισης λατρευω την ταση που εχεις προς το overkill  :Smile:   :Smile: 
αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι γιατι εχεις συθμιζομενη την ισχη εξοδου? με λεντ θα το κανεις?

----------


## Thansavv

Μπράβο Ηρακλή!!!.  Διαστημικό σταθμό το έκανες το UV box. Όπως λέει και ο Nemmesis λίγο overkill, αλλά το κέρδος είναι στο ψάξιμο και την ενασχόληση γενικώς.
Η θερμοκρασία με τι αισθητήριο μετριέται? Αν η θερμοκρασία(15°C-16°C) είναι του δωματίου σου , άναψε καμιά σόμπα...Και πάλι μπράβο και εις ανώτερα!!! :Smile:

----------


## herctrap

τωρα εχει παει στο 10 
αλλα δεν ειμαι σπιτι οποτε δεν με νοιαζει

επισης για να δουλευει θελει και μια συγκεκριμενη ταση σαν κλειδι

η οποια θα ειναι ενα voltage divider με την μια αντισταση στο pcb και  την αλλη σε ενα βυσμα (το μεγαλυτερο απο αυτο των 3,5mm  για τα ηχεια)

αλλα τι αλλο θα μπορουσα να βαλω?

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

progressBar για τον χρόνο

----------


## navar

Ηρακλή είσαι απίστευτος παλικάρι μου !!!!
τί άλλο να βάλεις καμάρι μου ???

μόνο οι ρομποτικοί βραχίωνες σου έμειναν για να τοποθετούν τιν πλακέτα προς έκθεση και για να κεντράρουν την μεμβράνη !

και πάλι μπράβο !
μέσα σε αυτούς τους λίγους μήνες που σε ξέρω έχεις κάνει τεράστια άλματα !
μπράβο για όλα !

----------


## herctrap

το σκεφτικα αλλα ειναι ακριβα τα servo

αλλα σου υποσχομε να βαλω στο αποχαλκοτικο





> progressBar για τον χρόνο



δεν εχει χωρο

----------


## navar

> δεν εχει χωρο



 κάντο με λεντ να είναι ακόμα πιο fantasy !

----------


## herctrap

εχω παρει τις μισες λαμπες ήδη (45€)

----------


## navar

την progressBar εννοούσα να κάνεις με led !

----------


## leosedf

Ηρακλή το PWM κάνει τον ανεμιστήρα να σφυρίζει αλλα είχε ένα κόλπο που το μειώνει αυτό. Δυστυχώς το έψαξα αυτό θα ψάξω να δώ πως γινόταν. Απ' ότι θυμάμαι είχε σχέση με τη συχνότητα του pwm. Εκτός αν δεν σου σφυρίζει.

----------


## gsmaster

Πρέπει να ανεβάσεις την συχνότητα του PWM πάνω απο τα 20kHz.  Το έχω κάνει.

----------


## leosedf

Α! Ναι σωστά όπως είπε και ο Γιάννης, πάνω απο 15-20KHz.

----------


## herctrap

δεν σφυραει 

εκτος αν πεσει σε stall, θα το φτιαξω αυτο με το τελικο fan ( εχαλιστο PWM )

και πρεπει να ξεκιναει με 100& για 1-2 sec ωστε να ξεκιναει στην αρχη

----------


## herctrap

πως κοιταμε στο eagle αν εχουμε κανενα λαθος route στο pcb?
( το pcb ειναι ακομα συνδεδεμενο με το σχηματικο)

που ειναι η 20x4 LCD στο eagle?

----------


## navar

> που ειναι η 20x4 LCD στο eagle?



ακιδοσειρά θα βγάλεις για να την ενώσεις και να σου ταιρίαζει , ολόκληρη οθόνη δεν νομίζω να βρείς στις βιβλιοθήκες !
δές το βήμα της οθόνης και βρές ανάλογη ακιδοσειρά/connectora !

----------


## herctrap

το ολο project θα αποτελειτε απο 3 (τουλαχιστον) PCB

το πρωτο θα ειναι το main controller:

Untitled.png(θελει λιγο φτιαξιμο ακομα)

μετα θα εχω ενα DAC

και τελος ενα οπου θα ειναι πανω η ldc τα led και το Rotary (ισως γινουν δυο αυτα)

αυτα για τωρα

----------


## ptisi110

Ωραίος φίλε! Έχω φτιάξει και 'γω μίας όψης κουτί έκθεσης με 4 λάμπες της sylvania των 8W σε κουτί από παλιό scanner. Τώρα φτιάχνω μια τροποποίηση του για διπλής όψης κουτί. Χρησιμοποιώ 3 πλακέτες, μια για να βγάλω τις τροφοδοσίες, μια του μικροελεγκτή και μία της οθόνης. Για να μην έχω υψηλές τάσεις στην πλακέτα του μC τα σήματα από τα optocoupler για τα δύο ρελέ φεύγουν πίσω στην πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας ώστε ότι AC δικτύου υπάρχει να μείνει εκεί. Ο ανεμιστήρας σου ξεκινάει από την αρχή ή αν ο χώρος των ballast - λάμπες ξεπεράσει μια θερμοκρασία?
 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## herctrap

ξεκιναει με 100% για μερικα sec για να μην πεσει σε stall

και μετα παει αναλογα με την θερμοκρασια των ηλεκτρονικων και ballast με pwm 
καπως ετσι

0 βαθμοι C 25% ( πιο κατω stallarei
50 βαθμοι C 100%


λες να βγαλω τα ρελε σε αλλο pcb?

----------


## ptisi110

> λες να βγαλω τα ρελε σε αλλο pcb?



Κοίτα να σου πω πως το σκέφτηκα, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς μπήκα στην διαδικασία να φτιάξω ξεχωριστή πλακέτα για τροφοδοσία, γιατί να έχω τα 220 σε 2 πλακέτες? Και στην τελική αν χρειαστεί να καλύψω το τυπωμένο από κάτω να το κάνω μόνο σε μία πλακέτα..Επίσης μελλοντικά θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω και σε άλλη κατασκευή χωρίς να φτιάξω καινούργιες πλακέτες και η τεχνική αυτή σχεδίασης με βολεύει. Τελικά ότι βολεύει καλύτερα
gratz για τη δουλειά σου
 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## herctrap

ποιο να τυπωσω?






*θα τρυπηθει σε cnc
*και τα δυο ειναι δικα μου σχεδια 

και τι λαθη εχω κανει?

----------


## herctrap

κανεις δεν εχει να προτεινει?

----------


## cloud_constructor

το δευτερο φαινεται ποιο μαζεμενο , και ποιο απλο , απλα αυτο τον πυκνωτη που ειναι διπλα απο τα πινς που πανε στο control βαλτον λιγο ποιο περα , ψειρες θα πιασουν

----------


## herctrap

εφτιαξα ενα τριτο σημερα το πρωι 

και πηγα για εκτυπωση

και μετα το cnc δεν το κοιταξα να δω αν ταιριαζουν

και το εδωσα στον φιλο για ψησιμο

τελικα επρεπε να κανω το top mirror και οχι το bottom 

βγηκε αναποδο 

γκαντεμια

----------


## herctrap

*ηρθανε τα ξυλααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα  α

μεχρι να ανεβουν οι φωτογραφιες και για να μην τα ξεχασω

*
ξυλα 40ευρα
6 Χ 3,80 τα ballast
12 x 7,00 οι λαμπες (μονο 4 εχω)
καλωδιο και βασεις για σταρτερ 5 ευρα
controller 20 ευρω που εκανε η διπλης οψης
τα 12V τα ειχα
lcd rotary ρελεδακια reed κτλπ αλλο ενα 20αρι
τζαμια? δεν ξερω ακομα


ωχ  θα φτασω 250 νομιζω

το αγοραζει κανενας τοσο?

----------


## herctrap

η μονωτοτικη απο το praktiker δεν κολαει πως να το κανουμε

----------


## herctrap

αλλες δυο θα μπουν

----------


## tasosmos

Νο offence αλλα εχεις μια ταση προς την υπερβολη στις κατασκευες σου... 

Οκ, καλο ειναι να υπαρχουν επιπλεον λειτουργιες αλλα αν δεν εχουν νοημα υπαρξης τοτε ειναι πεταμενα λεφτα και χρονος. 

πχ ελεγχος θερμοκρασιων, ανεμιστηρες, η ιστορια με τα dac κτλ ειναι  απολυτως περιττα στην πραξη, δεν προσφερουν τιποτα στην βελτιωση της  λειτουργιας του θαλαμου.

Επισης δεν χρειαζοταν τοσο μεγαλο και τοσο... στιβαρο κουτι. Δεν νομιζω να το χρησιμοποιεις και για σκαμπο...
Ενα κουτακι με το 1/4 του μεγεθους και με ξυλο 8mm αντι (16-20mm ?) θα ηταν μια χαρα.

Μερος της δουλειας ενος ηλεκτρονικου ειναι να ξεχωριζει τις αναγκες, τις  επιπλεον χρησιμες προσθηκες και τα περιττα πραγματα οταν φτιαχνει κατι.
Οταν πας για δουλεια αυριο δεν θα σου ζητησουν να φτιαξεις ενα συστημα  με οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερα εξτρα, θα σου ζητησουν να φτιαξεις κατι  που να εκτελει την λειτουργια του σωστα, αξιοπιστα, οσο το δυνατον  λιγοτερο πολυπλοκο και φτηνοτερο.


Τα παραπανω βεβαια ειναι η προσωπικη μου γνωμη και τα εγραψα μονο γιατι θεωρω κριμα να χανεις τσαμπα χρονο και χρημα... 
Με τοσα € θα μπορουσες να φτιαξεις οχι εναν αλλα 3 θαλαμους.

----------


## herctrap

δυστιχως εισαι απολυτα σωστος 
και δυστιχως το ξερω και το ηξερα πολυ πριν το πεις


μην με ρωτησεις γιατι το εκανα ετσι

το κουτι βγηκε τοσο γιατι δεν βρηκα μικροτερες λαμπες ή μαλον δεν εψαξα να βρω μικροτερες λαμπες

ο controller εγινε ετσι για τον ιδιο λογο που η WV εφτιαξε την Veyron - απλα για να δω αν μπορω

και οντως ειμαι της υπερβολης

----------


## rep

Ωραιος ο Ηρακλης.Σε τη γλωσσα εκανες προγραμματισμο?εχω ενα παλιο φωτοτυπικο το εχω "αδιασει" και το κανω Uv box θα βαλω στο πανελ χρονοδιακοπτη με τα υπαρχοντα πληκτρα και lcd. αλλα το δικο σου μου αρεσε πιο πολυ.υπαρχει περιπτωση να το ανεβασεις να το δουμε?

----------


## herctrap

οκ το εγραψα στον ide του arduino μιας και τωρα ξεκιναω με την C

θα τα ανεβασω ολα 

source 
hex
eagle files

αλλα πρωτα να το φιταξω γιατι εχω αλλαξει τα pin στο pcb για να με βολευει

και να φτιαξω και τα led να κανουν κατι

αλλα αμα βιαζεσε για μια πρωτη δοκιμη τα ανεβαζω και τωρα

----------


## rep

δεν βiαζομε Ηρακλη.

----------


## herctrap

και συνεχιζω

 ο παππους



 ηταν εκει κονα



 δυστιχως πρεπει να ξεβιδωνεις την κλεμα για να βαζεις την λαμπα - αλλα εδω η καθε βαση ειχε 2,6€ x 24 = αστα να πανε

----------


## herctrap

αυτο ειναι το πανω

στο κατω ομως 
να βαλω τα starter αναμεσα στις λαμπες η να τα ανεβασω και αυτα πανω?????????

----------


## herctrap

τελικα εβαλα τα starter στο κατω μερος διπλα απο τις λαμπες

----------


## Neoklis

Ωραίος!! 
Να πω κατι μου μπορει και να το ξερεις βεβαια.. 
Αυτα τα μπαλαστ που επελεξες εχω την εντύπωση οτι μετά από ώρα ζεσταίνονται αρκετα..
Βεβαια αναλογως και πόσες ώρες θα τις δουλεύεις...
Εναλλακτικα μπορουσες να βαλεις ηλεκτρονικα.. http://www.tradenote.net/images/user...ges/594357.jpg

Την παρακολουθω από την αρχη.. overkill κατασκευη!! Πολλα συγχαρητηρια!!!!! :Dancing:

----------


## herctrap

το σημαντικοτερο κοστιζουν παραπανω
δυο θα ηταν πιο μεγαλο το κουτι

-------------

επισης θα μπει 8εκ ανεμιστηρας ο οποιος θα τρεχει αναλογα με την θερμοκρασια με PWM 

παω να βαλω και το reed μπας και τα βιδωσω αυριο


πως να στηριξω το τζαμι?

----------


## herctrap

το εσπασα το reed

----------


## navar

> το εσπασα το reed



 όταν λέγαμε οτι είσαι πολύ καλός και τα σπάς , δεν εννοούσαμε αυτό ακριβώς :P ;P ;P xixixixix

----------


## herctrap

μετα θυμηθηκα οτι χαρακτηριζονται σαν glass

επισης εχω 10led

δυο ειναι πανω στα ρελε

και 8 απο τον shift register
2 θα ειναι για over heated 

τα αλλα 6?

καμια ιδεα?

----------


## navar

> επισης εχω 10led
> 
> δυο ειναι πανω στα ρελε
> 
> και 8 απο τον shift register
> 2 θα ειναι για over heated 
> 
> τα αλλα 6?
> 
> καμια ιδεα?



 πρέπει ντέ και καλά να τα βάλεις όλα πάνω σε αυτήν την κατασκευή ; 
σε πειράζει αν τα κρατήσεις για κάποια άλλη ;
είπαμε χαβαλέ έχει το overkill αλλα φτάνει !!!

δοκίμασε να του βάλεις και ροδάκια και χερούλι ώστε να το μεταφέρεις πιο εύκολα !!!


αααααααααα τώρα που το σκέφτομαι , αν έχεις 7 , σχημάτισε ενα Η , έτσι για προσωπική υπογραφή !

----------


## herctrap

κοιτα να δεις κραξιμο που θα φαω για αυτο:

λοιπον στον οροφο υπαρχει και ο ανιψιος μου
παιζει αεροπλανα στο laptop ( γιαυτον εγινε η τηλεκατευθυνση ) 
και δεν αφηνει τιποτα σε ησυχια 

εβαλα ενα ακομα μετρο προστασιας εκτος απο το reed

το reed δινει τα 5V στα ρελε και ενα σημα στο uC για φαινετε στην οθονη

αλλα για να δουλεψει ο uC πρεπει να βαλεις το κλειδι 

το οποιο ειναι ενα απλο jack ηχου 

με μια αντισταση στο εσωτερικο του

μαζι με μια αλλη αντισταση στο pcb σχηματιζουν εναν voltage divider που παει στον adc του uC

αν ειναι μεσα στα ορια δουλευει 

αν οχι ειναι κολλημενο ( λες να το κανω να δειχνει κατι σαν την μπλε οθονη των windows ( μιας και ο controller της οθονης εχει τους κινεζικους χαρακτηρες? ) )

μου βαζεις ιδεες Navar

----------


## aris285

Ηρακλη πως θα σου φενοταν ενας μηχανισμος να πεταει την πλακετα εξω οταν τελειώνει. :Tongue2:

----------


## herctrap

και ομως το ειχα σκεφτει και αυτο μιας και ειχα spare step motor
αλλα δεν ειχα adc ελευθερο για να μετρησω τον εξωτερικο φωτισμο αν ειναι καταλληλος

επισης σκεφτικα να εχει uart ετσι ωστε να ειδοποιει το μπου-ρμπου-etching-tank που σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω μετα

να ανοιξει να βαλει τον τριχλωριουχο μεσα στο tank να τον θερμανει και να ειναι ετοιμος μολις τελειωσει η εκθεση

αλλα ειδη ειχα κανει το Pcb και ειχα χρησιμοποιησει τα pin για το hardware uart

----------


## Neoklis

> το σημαντικοτερο κοστιζουν παραπανω
> δυο θα ηταν πιο μεγαλο το κουτι



Ηρακλη δεν ειναι σημαντικο το κοστος τους..
10-12 € εχει ενα ηλεκτρονικο που ανάβει 2 λάμπες και δεν χρειαζεσαι και starter..
Επομενως βαζοντας 3 τετοια, αναβες 6 λαμπες.. 

Βεβαια μια χαρα ειναι και με αυτα που εβαλες, αν βαλεις και ανεμιστηρακια θα εισαι οκ!!  :Wink:

----------


## herctrap

μεχρι και στις φωτογραφιες overkill ειμαι

----------


## herctrap

η μια τρυπησε οποτε εμεινα με 3 αρα 2 λαμπες μονο








δεν βρησκω μεγαλο ποτηροτρυπανω γμτ για το ανεμιστηρακι

----------


## herctrap

εσπασα κα την αλλη λαμπα οποτε τωρα εμεινα κανονικα με δυο


 η σκυλοτροφη που εχω για αποχακλωση



 και ολα ετοιμα για την πριζα ε?

----------


## herctrap

εκανε τσαφ με το που το εβαλα στιν πριζα - εγω νομιζα οτι σκαγανε μονο απο πανω

 αυτος ειναι απο το αλλο μ/τ - δεν προλαβε να εκτιναχτει

 τα πεταξα και εβαλα τα τελευτεα δυο που ειχα

 αλλα αυτην την φορα παιρνουν στην ιδια επαφη φαση ή ουδετερο - πριν ηταν αναποδα

 και τελικα δεν εκανε τσαφ αυτην την φορα

----------


## herctrap

βαζουμε ground plane για να κανουμε οικονομια στα υγρα?



ειχα αυτο εκτεθειμενο στο ταπερακι (1L για ολο το σακουλακι) απο τοτε που εμφανισα αυτο το pcb

 

αλλα τωρα δεν εκανε δουλεια

οπως εμπαινε ετσι και εβγαινε απο το διαλυμα 

ειναι μιας χρησης?

----------


## lakafitis

> ειχα αυτο εκτεθειμενο στο ταπερακι (1L για ολο το σακουλακι) απο τοτε που εμφανισα αυτο το pcb
> 
> 
> αλλα τωρα δεν εκανε δουλεια
> 
> οπως εμπαινε ετσι και εβγαινε απο το διαλυμα 
> 
> ειναι μιας χρησης?



Το ίδιο υγρο εμφανισης έχω και εγώ Ηρακλή και εχω κάνει τουλαχιστον 5 εμφανίσεις. Απλά ίσως καθε φορα να αργει λίγο περισσότερο. Δοκίμασε να ξαναεμφανίσεις αλλη πλακέτα μηπως εχεις κάνει κάνα λάθος στην έκθεση.

----------


## markisi13

Μπράβο Ηρακλή του έβαλες τα πάντα....
Να ρωτήσω κάτι για τις πλακέτες διπλης όψης;
Με θάλαμο που έχει μονο απο την μια μερια λαμπες δεν γινεται δουλεια;
Να βαλεις την πλακετα μια πο την μια μερια και μολις γινει να την γυρισεις απο την αλλη;
Βεβαια οκ καλο ειναι να τα εχουμε ολα αλλα πιστευω ανεβαίνουν πολυ τα εξοδα χωρις λογο.

----------


## markisi13

> Το ίδιο υγρο εμφανισης έχω και εγώ Ηρακλή και εχω κάνει τουλαχιστον 5 εμφανίσεις. Απλά ίσως καθε φορα να αργει λίγο περισσότερο. Δοκίμασε να ξαναεμφανίσεις αλλη πλακέτα μηπως εχεις κάνει κάνα λάθος στην έκθεση.



ποσο εχει περιπου αυτο το υγρο?
Παιδια τουμοφλο που κανει και φτηνα βαλτε!!!!Μια χαρα δουλεια κανει

----------


## herctrap

οχι χαλασα μιση A4 και τιποτα

στην εκθεση εβαζα πλακετα με στρωσεις μονοτικης επανω - οποτε δεν περνα με τιποτα το φως - και χωρις τζαμι

απο 2 μεχρι 30 λεπτα

------------------------------

εβλεπα το σχεδιο μετα τον θαλαμο

και ακομα οταν βουταγα την μιση πλακετα μεσα στο υγρο 

και στα δυο κομματια της - αυτο π πρεπει να εχει χαλκο και αυτο π δεν πρεπει

δεν αλλαζε τιποτα

την αφησα ακομα και μια ωρα

--------------------------
που το κρατας?
το μεγεθος δεν παιζει ρολο
η το ποσο διωχνει

μαλον πρεπει να βαζω ground plane ε?

----------


## lakafitis

> ποσο εχει περιπου αυτο το υγρο?
> Παιδια τουμοφλο που κανει και φτηνα βαλτε!!!!Μια χαρα δουλεια κανει



 Νομίζω 5 ευρω είχα παρει το φακελάκι. Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβως. Το τουμποφλό σε τι αναλογία το χρησιμοποιουμε;

----------


## herctrap

δεν ξερω ποσο κοστιζει 

δεν το εχω αγορασει αν και θα ηθελα να μαθω

---------------------------------------

ακομα και σε ενα εργαστηριο εδω κοντα που εχουν εξοπλισμο τις bungard

( cnc - διπλο θαλαμο - etching ψεκαστήρι )

τρυπανε το pcb στο cnc
μετα το βαζεις μεσα στο θαλαμο ( ανοιγει σαν τοστιερα )
ανοιγεις τις κατω uv 
βαζεις την πλακετα πανω
βγαζεις την προστασια που βλεπεις 
και ετσι το uv απο κατω σου φωτιζει την καρτα για να κεντραρεις
αφου κετραρεις 
κατεβαζεις την μεμβρανη που εχει
πατας το κουμπι 
και αυτο αφαιρει τον αερα
και πιεζει την πλακετα

κλεινεις το κατω uv και ανοιγεις το πανω για να εμφανιστει

μετα απο 1,30 λεπτα κλεινεις το πανω uv

βαζεις αερα

βγαζεις την πλακετα ( πλεον το μελανι εχει κολισει με την πλακετα και το γυρνας αναποδα )

ανοιγεις παλι το κατω και κετραρεις απο πανω

εχεις μισο λεπτο γιαυτο

κλεινεις το κατω Uv και ανοιγεις παλι το πανω γαι 2 λεπτα

αυτα
βεβαια ουτε 6 λαμπες χρειαζονταν 
ουτε τετοιος controller 
ουτε μεγεθος A3
ουτε 
ουτε 
ουτε

αλλα ειμαι ξεροκεφαλος δυστιχως

----------


## herctrap

το ανεμιστηρακι το βαζω απο μεσα η απο εξω

και θα φυσαει μεσα ή εξω



 ετσι βγηκε απο το θαλαμο μετα απο δυο λεπτα με δυο λαμπες και με τιην μιση προστασια πανω

 μια απο τα ιδια

 μετα απο ποσα λεπτα μεσα στο developer - μονο το μισο ηταν μεσα 

 μια απο τα ιδια και εδω

----------


## tasosmos

To προβλημα ποιο ειναι? Αφου φαινεται να εχει καθαρισει κανονικα το φωτοευαισθητο. Το εβαλες μεσα σε αποχαλκωτικο και δεν αντεδρασε?

----------


## herctrap

οχι τιποτα δεν εγινε - ακομα και μετα απο ωρα - ο τριχλωριουχος ηταν ζεστος

στο εργαστηριο οταν το εβαζα στο μπλε ηταν πιο εμφανης η διαφορα - οκ δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις απο τη φωτογραφια

οταν ομως περασα την πλακετα με ασετον και το εριξα παλι μεσα στον αποχαλκωτικο αρχισε να φευγει ο χαλκος

----------


## markisi13

> Νομίζω 5 ευρω είχα παρει το φακελάκι. Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβως. Το τουμποφλό σε τι αναλογία το χρησιμοποιουμε;



Το τουμποφλό κάνει κάτω απο ευρώ νομόζω το φακελάκι.
Βάζειε σε ένα λεκανάκι νερο για να βυθίζεται η πλακετα και ριχνει τουμποφλο μεχρι να αρχισει να μαυριζει το νερο...Δεν ριχνεις και πολυ...
Σε 10 λεπτα το πολύ είναι έτοιμη

----------


## herctrap

αυτο θελει 30 δευτερολεπτα 

και απο οσο ξερω αρκει να μην σου πεσει στα ματια

----------


## markisi13

> οχι τιποτα δεν εγινε - ακομα και μετα απο ωρα - ο τριχλωριουχος ηταν ζεστος
> 
> στο εργαστηριο οταν το εβαζα στο μπλε ηταν πιο εμφανης η διαφορα - οκ δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις απο τη φωτογραφια
> 
> οταν ομως περασα την πλακετα με ασετον και το εριξα παλι μεσα στον αποχαλκωτικο αρχισε να φευγει ο χαλκος



Φταίει οτι δεν έχει φυγει το φωτοεθαίσθητο υλικο..
οσο και να το αφησεις στον τριχλωριουχο δεν προκειτε να κανει τιποτα.
το εχω παθει και εγω...
ξαναβλαλτην στο υγρο και τριβε την.
Δεν αρκει να εμφανιστει πρεπει και να αλλαξει χρωμα η πλακετα...θα δεις να γινεται πιο κιτρινο..

----------


## tasosmos

Αν ακολουθησες τις οδηγιες που εχει στο φακελακι σχετικα με την αναλογια του διαλυματος τοτε ειναι σχεδον βεβαιο οτι χρειαζεται περισσοτερο χρονο εκθεσης στον θαλαμο. 

Κανε δοκιμες αλλαζοντας τον χρονο εκθεσης και με μικρα κομματια πλακετας μεχρι να βρεις τον ιδανικο.

----------


## herctrap

ναι το εχω δει μεσα σε 30 δευτερολεπτα με το συγκεκριμενο και χωρις τριψιμο
θα δοκιμασω αυριο με καινιουργιο γιατι το χαλασα αυτο

--------

το σωστο διαλυμα ηταν


και 30 λεπτα την αφησα την πλακετα

----------


## markisi13

Σε 30 δευτερολεπτα εμφανιζεται το κυκλωμα αλλα δεν συμενει πως εφυγε το υλικο...
για να δοκιμαζεις αμα εχει καθαρισει παρε ενα πολυμετρο και βάλε το τζιτζικι να δεις αν κανει κυκλωμα σε 2 σημεια της πλακετας...αν δεν κανει δεν εχει καθαρισει καλα.....

----------


## lakafitis

Και γώ πιστεύω οτι το πρόβλημα είναι στην έκθεση. Εφοσον η εκτύπωση του σχέδιου σου είναι καλή και περισσότερο να το αφήσεις στην λάμπα δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Πληφοριακά θα σου πώ οτι στον ήλιο χρειάζεται 3 λεπτά.

----------


## herctrap

το αφησα 2 λεπτα 10 λεπτα 15 λεπτα 20 λεπτα 30 λεπτα

και παλι το ιδιο

χωρις τζαμι

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

στο κουτί ειναι πολύ μεγάλη η απόσταση πλακέτα λάμπες  

στα scanner ειναι λιγα εκατοστά

----------


## markisi13

εγω μιλαω για το χρονο που την βαζεις στο διαλημα....
δεν φταει ο χρονος εκθεσης

----------


## lakafitis

> εγω μιλαω για το χρονο που την βαζεις στο διαλημα....
> δεν φταει ο χρονος εκθεσης



Δεν νομίζω να φταίει το διάλυμα , επειδη το ίδιο εχω και γω και η πλακέτα ξεκινάει να εμφανίζεται μετα απο 1 λεπτο περίπου. Εντάξει στο κατω κατω καυστική σόδα ειναι, τι στο καλο να πάθει μεσα σε λιγες μέρες. Εκτός αν καταλάθως του ρίξες πολυ νερο μέσα και το αραίωσες πολύ.

----------


## markisi13

> Δεν νομίζω να φταίει το διάλυμα , επειδη το ίδιο εχω και γω και η πλακέτα ξεκινάει να εμφανίζεται μετα απο 1 λεπτο περίπου. Εντάξει στο κατω κατω καυστική σόδα ειναι, τι στο καλο να πάθει μεσα σε λιγες μέρες. Εκτός αν καταλάθως του ρίξες πολυ νερο μέσα και το αραίωσες πολύ.



εγω αυτο ειχα παθει..το ειχα αραιωσει πολυ και την πατησα...
εμφανιστηκε το κυκλωμα αλλα δεν ειχε φυγει το στρωμα για να μεινει ο χαλκος μονο..
Οποτε η καλυτερη δοκιμη για να δεις αν εχει καθαρισει ειναι να δεις αν εχει κυκλωμα η πλακετα με ενα πολυμετρο.
Αν δεν κανει σημαινει πως δεν ειναι χαλκος αλλα καποιο στρωμα που δεν εχει καθαρισει..

----------


## herctrap

δυστιχως δεν εχω τα πλακετακια 
και γεμισα μετα απο 3 ωρες δοκιμων το developer με νερο

----------


## herctrap

κανενα καλο pcb για δοκιμες εχετε?

*Avr προγραμματιστη εχω Pic οχι

----------


## herctrap

και σημερα τζιφος

αφησα τις πλακετες για δυο λεπτα οπως συνηθως 
και μετα κανα λεπτο και στον developer 
και μετα κανα 25 λεπτο και στον τριχλωριουχο

αλλα βραχυκυκλωνουν τα παντα 

 η πρωτη που εβαλα σε καινιουργιο developer και καινιουργειο ζεστο τριχλωριουχο 

 το πισω μερος της - ηταν διπλης - 



 και οταν ειδα οτι βραχυκυκλωνει ειπα το κανω παλι απο την αρχη

 και αυτη διπλης ηταν - το πισω μερος

 και εδω απλα ετριψα με ασετον το αριστερο 


γιατιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι????????????

----------


## JOHNY+

φταιει  οτι ειναι πολυ ψηλο κουτι ,  δηλαδη η αποσταση απο τις λαμπες της πλακετας  ειναι μεγαλη . Δοκιμασε με κατι να σηκωσεις την πλακετα , και να την φερεις πιο κοντα στις λαμπες   .

Και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα ειχα επειδη ειχα φτιαξει  ψηλο κουτι . Οταν εφερα την πλακετα πιο κοντα στις λαμπες ειχα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα . 

Και παντα στην εμφανιση θελει λιγη καυστικη σοδα και γαι λιγο χρονο 1-3 δευτερολεπτα , το κουνας μεχρι να εμφανιστει το κυκλωμα ,  γιατι αν το αφησεις παραπανω τρωει και το φιλμ των χαλκοδιαδρομων .

----------


## herctrap

δλδ το αφησα πολυ ωρα στον developer??

δεν χρησιμοποιησα το κουτι μου

----------


## lakafitis

> και σημερα τζιφος
> 
> αφησα τις πλακετες για δυο λεπτα οπως συνηθως 
> και μετα κανα λεπτο και στον developer 
> και μετα κανα 25 λεπτο και στον τριχλωριουχο
> 
> αλλα βραχυκυκλωνουν τα παντα 
> 
>  η πρωτη που εβαλα σε καινιουργιο developer και καινιουργειο ζεστο τριχλωριουχο 
> ...



 Αφου δεν εχει καθαρίσει τελείως ο χαλκός , γιαυτο και βραχυκυκλώνει. Αστην πιο πολλη ώρα στον τριχλωριουχο , για να φυγει τελείως αυτο το ρόζ.

----------


## herctrap

δεν φευγει?

τωρα π δεν εχω καθαρισει ολο το τελευταιο με ασετον μπορω να το βαλω στον τριχλωριουχο ε?

----------


## lakafitis

> δεν φευγει?
> 
> τωρα π δεν εχω καθαρισει ολο το τελευταιο με ασετον μπορω να το βαλω στον τριχλωριουχο ε?



Εφόσον δεν βγάλεις την μάσκα απο το κύκλωμα , μπορει να ξαναμπει στον τριχλωριουχο.

----------


## herctrap

βγηκαανννννννννννννννννννννννννννννννννννννννννννν  νννννννννννννννννννννννν

----------


## lakafitis

:Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Dancing:

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

μπράβο Ηρακλή τελικά τι έφταιγε?

α και που είσαι τις πλακέτες μην της πάταξης  :Tongue2:  http://coolhqpix.blogspot.com/2010/0...uit-board.html

----------


## herctrap

μαλον δεν ηταν αρκετα ζεστος ο τριχλωριουχος
και δεν ειχα υπομονη

πρεπει να φτιαξω μονιζω και ενα etching tank με μπουρμπουληθρες και αντισταση απο θερμοσιφωνα

----------


## leosedf

> μπράβο Ηρακλή τελικά τι έφταιγε?
> 
> α και που είσαι τις πλακέτες μην της πάταξης  http://coolhqpix.blogspot.com/2010/0...uit-board.html



M' αρέσει που έχει και κακαλοθήκη η πρώτη φωτογραφία.

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

> μαλον δεν ηταν αρκετα ζεστος ο τριχλωριουχος
> και δεν ειχα υπομονη
> 
> πρεπει να φτιαξω μονιζω και ενα etching tank με μπουρμπουληθρες και αντισταση απο θερμοσιφωνα



η αντισταση του θερμοσίφωνα να ζεσταίνει το νερό και το νερο τον τριχλωριουχο (μπεν μαρι)

----------


## herctrap

νεο προβλημα

οταν πανε να αναψουν οι λαμπες - και τα starter κανουν καποιο θορυβο και βγαζουν και μια λαμψη 
εκεινη την στιγμη εχω θορυβο στο κυκλωμα 
και χαλαει η εκτυπωση προς την οθονη

τι μπορω να κανω????

----------


## herctrap

οριστε και το βιντεο





*ο uC επικοινωνει με την LCD μεσω ενος shift register

----------


## navar

φερίτες ? επιπλέον πυκνωτές ?

----------


## herctrap

φεριτες????????//?

εβαλα πυκνωτες ?

λες να παω να παρω μερικους του F?

ή γειωμενο αλουμινοχαρτο στα starter?

----------


## mariosm

Ηρακλη απο οσο βλεπω στο video δεν εχεις προβλημα στην επικοινωνια της οθονης με τον επεξεργαστη σου, αλλα στον επεξεργαστη της οθονης σου. 
Κανε ελεγχο με παλμογραφο καλυτερα για να δεις μεταβολη τασης τροφοδοσιας της οθονης σου οταν δουλεψουν τα σταρτερ.

----------


## herctrap

δεν εχω παλμογραφο

νομιζω οτι ειναι απο τον επεξεργαστη - shift register 

γιατι ο φωτισμος ελενχετε και αυτος απο τον επεξεργαστη μεσω του shift register

----------


## ptisi110

Η ίδια αστοχία συμβαίνει και στο δικό μου θάλαμο με 4 λάμπες, 4 starter και 2 πηνία. Μόνο που συμβαίνει λίγες φορές, δεν βρήκα ακόμη το χρόνο να το ψάξω και δεν με πολυενοχλεί ακόμα. Απλά λίγο που το είχα δει όταν το ρελέ έκλεινε και πέρναγε το ρεύμα στα starter, αυτά κανονικά ζεσταίνονταν και μόλις πήγαινε μια λάμπα να ανάψει τότε ξαφνικά κατέβαζε ρολά το κύκλωμα. Την στιγμή εκείνη που άναβε η λάμπα παρακολουθούσα με βολτόμετρο την τροφοδοσία του PIC και σε εκείνη τη στιγμή τα 5V γονάτιζαν με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει RESET ο PIC. Τσέκαρέ το μία να δεις αν σου γίνεται το ίδιο...

----------


## herctrap

και μενα δεν το κανει συχνα αλλα εχω

7 x 470uF στα 12V
2 x 1000uF στα 12
4 x 470 στα 5V
1 x 220 διπλα στο uC
και κεραμικους

τι αλλο θελει????????

ηλεκτρονικα σταρτερ?

----------


## cloud_constructor

τροφοδοσια οθονης εινα η του pic.. Ακριβως το ιδιο εκανε σε εμενα αλλα το συνδεσα με το τροφοδοτικο παγκου και δε κανει κιχ.Σε εμενα φταιγανε τα ρελε και τα σταρτερ.. τραβαγανε τα κερατα τους...

----------


## herctrap

εβαλα επιπλεον μια 9V με μια διοδο στην εισοδο των 7805
αλλα παλι τα ιδια

θα παω να παρω καμια διοδο με χαμηλο Vf 

να βαλω και στα 12

----------


## herctrap

ολα μαζι ειναι

και με εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια σκετη

ειτε ειναι 9V ή PSU τα ιδια

και μονο οταν αναβουν τα starter

αν αναβω το bottom που δεν εχει λαμπες 

παρολο που αναβει το ρελε 

δεν υπαρχει προβλημα

----------


## cloud_constructor

εχεις βρει τροπο να μετρησεις τι πτωση τασης δημιουργιτε στιγμιαια καθως αναβουν οι λαμπες?

ενα αλλο που σκεφτικα (ειναι λιγο μαλακιτσα ομως) ειναι , μηπως δημιουργειτε κατι σαν παρασητο το οποιο περναει απο την γειωση της συσκευης και αναγαζει τον pic η τον mpu tou display να κανει reset?ΓΙατι αμα μου λες οτι ρελεδες κτλ παιζουν κανονικα και εχεις δοκιμασει με διαφορετικο τροφοδοτικο για τις λαμπες (ανεξαρτητο) τοτε τι σκατα.. μηπως τα εχεις κοινα γειωσει με καποιο τροπο και αλλαζει κανα reference voltage (πωπω πεταω μαλακιες ακαταπαυστα) η κατι τετοιο καταλαβες που το παω χεχε

----------


## herctrap

ακομα τιποτα

εχω παρα πολους πυκνωτες 

δεν νομιζω να ειναι πτωση τασης

δυστιχως δεν εχω παλμογραφο

αυριο θα κανω δοκιμες με αλουμινοχαρτο

----------


## kitMAN

Η γαλβανική απομόνωση των εξόδων του AVR από τα ρελέ ? (δεν έχω δει σχηματικό) με χρήση οπτοζεύκτη, καθώς και η παρεμβολή ενός common mode choke http://www.butlerwinding.com/store.asp?pid=28349 κοντά στην τροφοδοσία του AVR, ίσως να εξαφάνιζε σχεδόν τελείως το πρόβλημα. Αντιμετώπισα ακριβός το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε εφαρμογή με AVR και LCD σε μηχανάκι (παπί).

----------


## herctrap

καταρχην οταν ανοιγουν οι κλεινουν οι ρελεδες 
χωρις να αναψουν οι λαμπες ( επειδη δεν υπαρχουν λαμπες επανω - δεν εχω βαλει σταρτερ )
δεν εχω προβληματα

προβλημα εχω οποτε δουλευει το σταρτερ
και μονο με την Lcd παρολο που χαλαει η εκτυπωση ο avr συνεχιζει να μετραει και να δουλευει κανονικα




 η lcd παει στα 23 24 25 - εχω περασει με καλαι ολα τα tracks

----------


## shoco

Καλημέρα Ηρακλή, από ότι είδα στο σχηματικό το πρόβλημα πρέπει να υπάρχει με τον μΕ. Ο πυκνώτης των 100nf πρέπει να είναι πάρα πολύ κοντά στο πιν τροφοδοσιας και στο πιν γειωσης του μΕ και μαζί με ένα ηλεκτρολυτικο 4,7μ χρειαζεσαι και ένα πηνίο 10μΗ(αν θυμάμαι καλά). Εσύ στο pcb τον έχεις πολύ μακριά με αποτέλεσμα με μια μεταβολή της τροφοδοσία απο ΕΜΙ να δημιουργείται βρόγχος ρεύματος. Σου παραθέτω και δυο pdf της atmel :

http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/p...ts/doc1619.pdf

http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/p...ts/doc2521.pdf

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## herctrap

ακομα δεν εκανα τιποτα

εξακολουθω να εχω θορυβο απο τα σταρτερ

λετε με ηλετρονικα να μην εχω?

-------

shoco δεν προκειτε να φτιαχω αλλο pcb
λογο οτι δεν εχω διαθεσιμο cnc

----------


## Mihos

To ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα είχα και εγώ όταν έκανα μία αντίστοιχη κατασκευή. Ότι και να δοκίμασα δε εξάλειψε εντελώς το πρόβλημα εκτός από ένα : μπαταρία στη τροφοδοσία. Δοκίμασε να δουλέψεις το κύκλωμα με μία μπαταρία (πχ 9V) και μάλλον δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Μπορείς μάλιστα να προγραμματίσεις τον μC να οπλίζει ένα ρελέ που γυρνάει τη τροφοδοσία στη μπαταρία λίγα ms πριν ανοίξεις τις λάμπες και για λίγα ms μετά. Εγώ αυτό έκανα και το πρόβλημα εξαλλείφθηκε *πλήρως*. Βέβαια δεν είχα κάνει και τη καλύτερη τοποθέτηση στη διάτρητη. Ίσως αν το είχα φτιάξει λίγο σωστότερα να μπορούσε να λυθεί πιο απλά το πρόβλημα.

----------


## herctrap

δοκιμασα και με εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο (παλμοτροφοδοτικο - πανω στο ιδιο AC ομως)

δοκιμασα και με τροφοδοτικο ---------------------- IN
                          9V ------- 1ν4007 --> ---------IN

και με μονο μια 9V για τροφοδοσια



αλλα θελω να παω να παρω δυο διοδους με χαμηλο vF να βαλω και στα 12 και στα 9

αλλα ποιες να παω να παρω?

----------


## Mihos

Δηλαδή δοκίμασες με μπαταρία και σου έκανε το ίδιο? Όχι με δεύτερο τροφοδοτικό, με μπαταρία.

----------


## paul333

παρα πολους ηλεκτρολητικους γιατι? :Unsure:  ενα μονο στην εισοδο και στην εξοδο εισοδο βαλε 100nf κεραμικους

για ριξε και μια ματια στο datasheet της σειρας 78ΧΧ δεν χρησιμοπει ηλεκτρολητικους.

----------


## herctrap

γιατι ειχα ενα μετασχηματιστη με την γεφυρα επανω και ελεγα να βαλω αυτο στην αρχη 

δοκιμασα σημερα και με ενα pack 7,2V αλλα παλι τιποτα

------

υποθετω οτι κανει τσαφ η επαφη του ρελε οταν κλεινει

και αυτο περναει στα 5V απο το πηνιο του ρελε

----------


## paul333

βγαλε το ηλεκτρολητικο c17 που παει στο 7,8 του μΕ και πριν απο το c18 βαλε κανα πηνιο. 

γενικα οι μΕ δεν τα πανε καλα με τα ρελε τα απλα.

----------


## herctrap

με τα ρελε καλα τα παει

χωρις τις λαμπες επανω

αλλα οταν αναβουν τα σταρτερ εχει προβλημα

-----------------------

θα δοκιμασω και με καμια απλη λαμπα ac

και μια αλλη δοκιμη θα ειναι να δουλευουν παλι μονα τους τα ρελεδακια και να κλεινω εγω την επαφη με το χερι

-----------------------

ισως τα μικρα ρελεδακια να οπλιζαν μεγαλυτερα 220 και τα 220 τις λαμπες

----------


## Thansavv

Ηρακλή βάλε και κανένα 100nF κοντά στο 74HC595 και κοντά στην τροφοδοσία του display.

----------


## herctrap

λοιπον δοκιμασα με 100W στα ρελεδακια

ανοιγοκλεινα το ρελε μεσω του reed απο την πορτα (5V)

οταν η λαμπα ηταν μακρια κανενα προβλημα 

οταν πλησιαζα την λαμπα ειχα παλι τα ιδια προβληματα

------------------------

θα σκασωωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## herctrap

λοιπον σημερα αποφάσισα να φτιαξω Pcb με τον θαλαμο για πρωτη φορα

το εβαλα στα 3 λεπτα (χωρις προθερμανση) - και με κατι προχειρα λερωμενα τζαμια

και τα αποτελεσματα:







ειναι ενας mini stereo ενισχυτης με δυο lm386

*απο την χαρα μου δεν προσεξα οτι τυπωσα αναποδα τις 4 πρωτες καρτες


--------------------------

παντως εγω το εβαλα στα 180 sec πατησα να ξεκινησει 

ξεκινησε 
χαλασε η οθονη του
αλλα στα 3 λεπτα εκλεισε κανονικα

----------


## herctrap

να βαλω triac??

----------


## ptisi110

Αν το θέμα το έχουν τα relay, τσέκαρε λίγο για solid state relays.... Έχουν triac μέσα, μόνο που δεν τα έχω δουλέψει ποτέ και δεν ξέρω σίγουρα ότι καθίζουν σωστά στο κύκλωμα..

----------


## paul333

δεν ριχνεις και μια ματια εδω μπας και σου ερθει καμια ιδεα

http://www.lo-l.dk/index.php?option=...d=84&Itemid=97

εχει και τον κωδικα καi το pcb.

----------


## herctrap

λοιπον 

σημερα αγορασα μερικα triac και opotcupler για δοκιμες για το επομενο project

και λεω θα βαλω το ρελε να αναβει το led του optocoupler 
και το triac να αναβει τις λαμπες

αλλα παλι τα ιδια

και ετσι οπως ειχα βγαλει τα καλωδια απο τα ρελε λεω να τα ενωσω εκτος ρελε να δω αν θα γινει τιποτα 

και παλι ειχα προβλημα 

επισης δοκιμασα και αυτο σε σειρα 




αρα πρεπει να αγορασω ηλετρονικα starter??

----------


## Mihos

Ίσως γίνομαι κουραστικός αλλά θα το πώ άλλη μία φορά ακριβώς επειδή θυμάμαι πόσο μου είχαν σπάσει τα νέυρα όταν είχα πάθει κι εγώ το ίδιο. Δοκίμασε αν θέλεις να απομονώσεις *εντελώς* τις τροφοδοσίες των ψηφιακών (μC, LCD). Βάλε εντελώς ξεχωριστή τροφοδοσία στα ρελέ και σε ότι έχει να κάνει με τα 220. Σύνδεσε τα ρελέ με τον μC μέσω optocoupler και βάλε σε όλα τα ψηφιακά τροφοδοσία από μπαταρία. Επίσης σιγούρεψε πως όσα pin περισεύουν από την LCD είναι γειωμένα και όχι στον αέρα. Σε εμένα τα παραπάνω δούλεψαν άψογα, ενώ πριν από αυτά μου μπερδευόταν και η LCD και ο επεξεργαστής ακόμα και αν τα starter και οι λάμπες είχαν 7 μέτρα απόσταση.

Τώρα και τα ηλεκτρονικά starter μπορεί να βοηθάν. Δε ξέρω...

----------


## herctrap

δεν εχω γειωσει τα 4 pin απο την lcd που περισεψαν

επισης εχω opto και δοκιμασε και μονο με Μπαταρια

τα ρελε δεν ειναι γιατι χωρις να εχω τιποτα επανω στις επαφες τους ανοιγουν και κλεινουν ανεντα 

ακομα και οταν τα ανοιγοκλεινω γρηγορα μεσω του reed switch

αλλη μια δοκιμη εμεινε μπαταρια μονο και να αναβω τις λαμπες με το χερι

----------


## mariosm

Ηρακλη αν και σου ειχα απαντησει και εγω στο ιδιο θεμα θα σου ξαναπω παλι οτι το προβλημα σου ειναι στον επεξεργαστη του LCD.
Αφου δουλευεις 4bit mode βαλε τα D0,D1,D2,D3 και R/W στη γειωση οπωσδηποτε. Με τα ρελε μην ασχολεισαι γιατι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι απο αυτα.

----------


## herctrap

λοιπον δεν ειχα καταλαβει οτι μου ειπες αυτο

το εκανα, γειωσα τα Pin αλλα παλι τα ιδια

επισης τα ιδια και με μια 16x2 που ειχα διαθεσιμη

----------


## herctrap

τι κανω λαθος???

----------


## lakafitis

Μήπως την αφήνεις πολλή ώρα στην λάμπα; Η εκτύπωση στην διαφάνεια είναι καλη; Δηλαδή το μαύρο είναι έντονο;

----------


## navar

εμένα μου φαίνεται σαν να μην έχεις συμμετρική διάχυση της ακτινοβολίας , με αποτέλεσμα αλλού να σου τρώει γραμμές και αλλού οι γραμμές να μην ανοίγουν !
δοκίμασε να
1) αυξήσεις την απόσταση απο τις λάμπες 
2) αφού αυξήσης την απόσταση απο τις λάμπες άυξησε κατα 20-30% τον χρόνο έκθεσης 
3) δοκίμασε να βάλεις διπλή διαφάνεια η και τριπλή ακόμα , καλά κεντραρισμένες φυσικά !

----------

